# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Overmatig zweten:Wie heeft tips?

## hannah

Hallo,

Al zo lang ik me kan herinneren heb ik last van overmatig zweten. Vooral mijn handen, voeten en oksels. Ik heb al veel gelezen op andere forums maar daar gaat het vooral over zweethanden en niet de rest van het lichaam. 
Vaak is het zo erg dat mijn handen/voeten/oksels kletsnat zijn (geen stinkzweetvoeten maar gewoon nat). Het komt in allerlei situaties voor, dus niet alleen bij contact met anderen. Komt het iemand bekend voor of heeft er iemand tips??

----------


## steffi

Hey, 

Ik heb hier ook veel last van gehad. Had alle deo&#39;s geprobeerd maar niets hielp. Het enige wat echt helpt is AXITRANS &#33; Dit is verkrijgbaar in de apotheek en je hebt het voor handen, oksels, voeten en voorhoofd. Enige nadeel: na ongv 2 maanden begon de werking te verslechteren. Daarom ben ik er nu in de winter mee gestopt zodat ik het in de zomer weer kan gebruiken. Maar het werkt gegarandeerd&#33; Prijs: ongev 10 euro.

Zeker eens proberen&#33; Het heeft mijn leven in ieder geval een stuk leuker en gemakkelijker gemaakt. 
Succes en laat zeker iets weten &#33; 
-xxx-

----------


## hannah

Hartstikke bedankt voor je reactie&#33;&#33; Ik ga het morgen gelijk kopen en zal je zeker laten weten hoe het bevalt&#33; 
xx

----------


## syl

Hoi, ook ik ken het probleem. Onder mijn oksels vind ik het het ergst, want die zie je zo erg. Vooral op je werk&#33;
Ik ben de lotion van odorex gaan gebruiken. 2 a 3 keer per week onder je oksels deppen voor het slapen gaan en je zweet de hele dag niet meer onder je oksels.
Je kan het bij de supermarkt kopen en de drogist.
succes ermee.
ps: niet gebruiken na het scheren, want dat doet zeeer.

----------


## hannah

Hoi Steffi, ik ben verschillende apotheken langsgeweest maar niemand kent Axitrans&#33; Ze hadden ook geen andere producten die ze konden meegeven zonder recept van de huisarts. 
Ik las op het forum dat ook iemand anders dit probleem had&#33;
Odorex Dry gebruik ik ook, dat werkt prima maar ik weet niet wat ik tegen mijn zweethanden kan doen&#33; :angry:

----------


## ikke:)

hey hannah ik heb presies het zelfde probleem gehad met zweet maar ik ben er nu (bijna) helemaal vanaf . Het klinkt misschien raar maar met odorex extra dry heb ik veel meer lol in me leven. Je moet het echt proberen het is helemaal niet duur iets van 2euro bij drogist. suc6 xxxxxxx  :Smile:

----------


## ikke:)

oh ik zie net dat je dat al gebruikt maar tegen zweethanden weet ik geen oplossing  :Frown:

----------


## salut

:Wink:  odorex dry, de ulieme oplossing......

----------


## Lynek

Axitrans is te koop bij iedere apotheek in België, kost prijs is iets van een 10 maar na enige tijd te gebruiken verminderd het effect en begint het zweten weer zoals vroeger.

----------


## Gast: ikke

Wat ik heb laten doen is botox inspuitingen in mijn oksels en dan blijft het zweet effectief een maand of drie (afhankelijk van de persoon) weg. Ik ben er heel tevreden van &#33;

----------


## Niet geregistreerd

Ik heb ook positieve ervaring met Axitrans, gewoon eens proberen!

----------


## Robert

Goeiemiddag mensen,

heb ook erg last van overmatig zweten, vooral bij mn oksels en net wat er gezegd wordt is dit erg belemmerend bij mijn dagelijkse bezigheden, zodat je je niet helemaal optimaal kunt functioneren en jezelf kunt zijn.
daarom heb ik sinds vandaag Odorex Flacon Extra Dry aangeschaft, is vloeibaar spul(lijkt op water) en je moet het 2 a 3x per week deppen met een watje.
ben erg nieuwsgierig hoe dit gaat uitpakken maar waar ik ook erg nieuwsgierig naar ben is of er mensen dit middel ook zelf gebruiken en zo ja?wat zijn jullie ervaringen daarmee?
Hoop snel wat te vernemen van mensen die ditzelfde probleem/middel hebben.

Grtz Robert

----------


## jacquelien

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb zelf ook last van overmatig zweten en sinds kort heb ik de oplossing gevonden!!!
Ik gebruik nu sinds een maand of 5 Vichy anti transpirant.
Het is verkrijgbaar bij appotheek en kost nog geen 10euro
Er zijn verschillende produckten van spray,roller en creme
je brengt het de eerste week meerdere malen aan en daarna hoef je
het nog maar 1 keer per week te gebruiken.Je kunt gewoon deo gebruiken en natuurlijk douchen.
Het geeft geen geur af en geeft geen vlekken in de kleding{je moet het wel even laten indrogen}
kortom het is een hele verrijking aangezien ik vroegen nergens heen durfte en er altijd een penetrante lucht om mij heen hing waardoor het zelfs niet met veelvuldig wassen uit mijn kleding ging.
Dit werkt echt!!!!!!!!!

Groetjes Jacquelien

----------


## mirela

Ik ben al een tijdje niet meer online geweest. Maar ik heb niet stil gezeten.

Ook ik heb hyperhidrosis al meer dan 30 jaar.. Na het bezoek van verschillende dermatologen, internisten en neurologen ben ik nu eindelijk op het goede spoor gezet (hoop ik).. 

Er is een kliniek in Nederland die je van je overmatig zweetprobleem (hyperhidrosis) af kan helpen. Er zijn een aantal stappen die je zult moeten ondergaan en er zijn verschillende soorten middeltjes die je ervoor kunt krijgen. Voor meer informatie raad ik je aan om eens een kijkje te nemen op de site. www.sudor.nl

Groetjes Mirela

----------


## Remy

Hallo mensen..
Ik had en vraagje.
Ik heb dus ook odrex extra dry want ik wordt echt gek van dat zweten kan gewoon helemaal niks leuks aan of ik zweet al weer en daar wil ik heel graag vanaf maar hoe moet ik het nou precies doen ik hoop graag dat jullie dit mij goed willen uitleggen hoe je het precies moet aanbrengen enzo .

Remy

----------


## Remy

Hallo mensen.
Ik ben het echt helemaal zat met zweten kan gewoon niks leuks aan daarom heb ik odrex extra dry gekcoht maar ik weet niet helemaal preceis hoe ik het erop moet doen ofzo want het lukt niet goed bij mij..
dus ik hoop erg graag dat iemand het mij wilt uit leggen alvast dank.

remy

----------


## dientje

Ook ik heb tips....Sudor is erg dicht in de buurt bij mij...in Almelooooooo
Maar... de echte Hyperhidrosis mensen weten dat Odorex etc niet helpt!
Botox is bij met het enige wat nu echt werkt!!!

----------


## ellie

Hoi ook ik heb erg last van het zweten onder mijn oksels.Ik kan daardoor bijna niets aan behalve slobberkleding.Ik heb ook Odorex geprobeerd en Seneo 5, bij mij helpt het niets.
Zelfs een middeltje via de huisarts helpt niet.
Ben bang dat enige optie inderdaad botox is.
Heeft hier iemand ervaring mee??
Is het erg gevoelig??
Welke kliniek raad je me aan??
Helpt het echt??(het kost natuurlijk nogal wat)

Alvast bedankt voor eventuele reacties 
Groetjes

----------


## ....

Ik ben een meisje van 17 en sinds vorig jaar begin ik erg te zweten. Ik heb geen last van overgewicht ofzo. Ik zweet vooral in de oksels maar het ergste vind ik de handen. Ik kan niemand een hand geven en op school worden mijn blaadjes kletsnat onder mijn handen ik geneer mij hiervoor dood. Ook in de turnles zweet ik enorm wat erg genant is. In de zomer krijg ik een natte kont van het zweet.Ik heb gehoord ban Botox maar heb liever een andere behandeling dan operaties of iets dat met ziekenhuizen te maken heeft.Kan iemand mij alstubloeft helpen, Ik ben het echt zat, zelfs op dit moment zweten mijn handen :'(

----------


## Gast123124124

kijk op http://www.overmatigzweten.nl voor meer info!

----------


## Gastt

Ik heb even op de site van odorex gekeken en er staat bij hoe je t moet gebruiken maar hoevaak moet je t gebruiken; elke avond? 

en of je echt niet meer zweet en dus de hele dag droge oksels hebt?

dat lijkt me echt heel fijn!

----------


## Gastt

sorry maar weet niet hoe je een bericht moet bewerken, maar nog 1 vraag; 
als je odorex gebruikt en je doet inspanningen zoals fietsen, is t dan ook nog droog? want daar erger ik me ook aan..

(naar de stage fietsen en al met zweetplekken aankomen  :Frown:  )

----------


## Gast 2

hebben er ook mensen last van overmatig zweet bij je kont ?
zo ja wa doe je eraan ?

----------


## erikadw

> Hallo,
> 
> Al zo lang ik me kan herinneren heb ik last van overmatig zweten. Vooral mijn handen, voeten en oksels. Ik heb al veel gelezen op andere forums maar daar gaat het vooral over zweethanden en niet de rest van het lichaam. 
> Vaak is het zo erg dat mijn handen/voeten/oksels kletsnat zijn (geen stinkzweetvoeten maar gewoon nat). Het komt in allerlei situaties voor, dus niet alleen bij contact met anderen. Komt het iemand bekend voor of heeft er iemand tips??


 hey hey
ik zelf zweet ook als een otter is begonnen na mijn bevalling.ik zelf heb er nu bijna geen last meer van.ik gebruik sinds een paar weken oderex samen met homeopathische druppels tegen overmatig zweten(SALVIA van A.Vogel)en bij mij helpt het echt de druppels zijn ook niet duur rond de 4,50.ik zou zeggen probeer het!!! mede zweters succes!!!

----------


## madelon

BOTOX , Botox onder je oksels en je hebt 5 tot 6 maanden geen druppeltje zweet.
Ik had er ook altijd last van tot mijn arts e hierop attendeerde, nooit aan gedacht.
Nu kan ik niet meer zonder. Ga om de 8 maanden (blijft nu steeds langer weg) Naar de kliniek in Breda. Fijn is het niet, maar het is me mijn droge t shirts dubbel en dwars waard.

----------


## sweet angel

weet er hier iemand of botox ook geschikt is voor handen? ze zeggen dat het heel pijnlijk is

----------


## berry

hoi

Tip: Gebruik syneo 5. Kost ongeveer 20 euro bij o.a Da Drogisterij. 
Werkt ontzettend goed in ieder geval voor de oksels. Gebruik 1 tot 2 keer p/w en het blijft 3-5 dagen droog! Zeker het proberen waard. Helpt waarschijnlijk ook op de handen. Je kunt er ongeveer 3 maanden mee vooruit. 

groetjes

----------


## Gast100

AXITRANS is ongeloofelijk!! ik heb het nu 2 dagen en al 2 dagen bijna geen druppeltje zweet!! hoopelijk blijft dit "sprookje" duren :-)

volgens mij is axitrans enkel verkrijgbaar in België (denk ik toch)

groeten!!

----------


## lieke81

Hoi!
Ik zweet ook erg onder oksels,haden en voeten. wat bij mij helpt voor voeten is gehwol 'voetfris'' of voetencreme van de etos. Deze verzorgen je voeten en zweet minder.Ook zoveel mogelijk sandalen en slippers dragen helpt.Voor handen is het moeilijk.Ik was ze erg veel met gewoon koud water.
Oksels is jammer genoeg een geval apart....Heb al allerlei deo's en dingen geporbeerd,maar vichy helpt het beste.Dit is een creme die je voor het slapengaan moet smeren;de 1ste week 4 dagen, de 2de week om de dag en vanaf de 3de week 2 dagen achter elkaar.het nadeel is dat als je het een keer vergeet je weer van voor af aan moet beginnen.Maar het helpt wel!Ik hoop niet dat het net zoals dat belgisch middeltje minder gaat werken....
ga ook zeker info zoeken over botox of dichtbranden van de kliertjes. Het is nl zo dat het gewoon overmatig veel vocht is wat je lichaam niet 'nodig' heeft en je dus niet ergens anders meer gaat zweten.
Heel veel succes iedereen!
Liefs,lieke

----------


## knorretje

hallo

ik heb ook last van overmatig zweten maar alleen op mijn werk......en als ik iets ga doen buiten huis dus angst zweet....
ik doe op mijn werk al een blouse aan dat je het niet zo snel ziet maar nu ga ik ook zweten tussen mijn benen echt zo erg dat mijn broek er nat van word en het niet fris ruikt deo erover en dan stink je zeker heb ik al geprobeerd....
ik heb met baby doekjes over mijn broek gewreven maar dat werkt ook alleen maar averechts.
iemand ideeen ik zit er echt erg mee het gebeurt alleen op mijn werk (zittend werk)

alvast bedankt!!! :Smile:   :Frown:

----------


## AROMAR

Hoi Knorretje,

mijn dochter van 12 had ook last van jeuk (en uitslag) na inspanning, ze sport 2 x per week en kreeg daarna zo'n uitslag, het leek wel alsof ze door een brandnetelstruik was gelopen. Bij de apotheek diverse lotions en zalven en talkpoeders gehaald, maar dit hielp niet, wanhopig werd ik er van, want 2 keer per week sporten is 2 keer per week last. Op een moment hebben we HEROCYN medicated skin poeder uit Bali gekregen en bij mijn dochter werkt het geweldig. Nu heb ik laatst wat van die poeder aan iemand gegeven die zulke erge zweetvoeten had dat het zweet door zijn sokken heen ging en zijn vrouw er achter aan moest met een dweil vanwege de lucht. Hij heeft die poeder gebruikt en hij heeft GEEN last meer, zweet wordt heel goed geabsorbeerd door deze poeder, het is ook een medicinale poeder, dus voor diverse huidproblemen kun je deze gebruiken.
Ik heb inmiddels deze poeder uit Bali gehaald en help er veel mensen mee.
Als je deze ook wilt proberen kan ik je altijd wat geven hoor.
Groeten, Marjolijn

----------


## miss pinguin

ik heb er last van onder mijn oksels wat helpt het best ?

----------


## Mexxi

Yes.. 

Wat een geluk dat ik dit forum ben tegen gekomen! :Smile:  

Elke dag weer.. Ik schaam me echt super dood. Ik heb 1 shirtje waar je het gelukkig niet ziet, maar de rest.. Zoo jammer. :Mad:  Ik denk dat ik die Odorex Extra Dry Lotion eens ga proberen. Kan je die gewoon in elke drogist kopen? En hoeveel kost hij dan ongeveer? Hoeveel mensen hebben er goede ervaringen mee?

Echt alvast SUPER bedankt. Hopelijk kan ik nu dit stomme zweten weg halen.. :Smile:  

Liefs, Robin

----------


## miss pinguin

ik had het ook ik gebruik nu om de avond odorex extra dry lotoin 

het werkt echt !  :Smile:  

alleen by mense met hyperdosis nyt

----------


## Mexxi

Oke :Smile:  En kan je het gewoon bij de drogist kopen of bv. de op=op? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Liefs, Robin

----------


## miss pinguin

ik haal het by de kruidvat  :Smile:  
je hebt verschillende dingen die niet duurder zijn dan 5 euro

----------


## Boreas

Hallo Hallo,

Ik heb jullie reacties gelezen... Toen ik toevallig naar RTL aan het kijken was zag dat er nu van die nieuwe pads en t shirts op de markt zijn gekomen die je bij het overmatig zweten helpt.

Je kunt ze lekker makkelijk via de site bestellen en moet zeggen dat die pads geen zweet vlekken achterlaten als je lang aan hebt....

de site Dryshiel.nl

echt top dingen die pads

----------


## Anoniem zwetertje

Ik gebruik de okseldingen "A-patch" . Echt super! Is even wennen, maar ze werken echt en zitten goed. Uitvinding van het jaar wat mij betreft! Wil je meer informatie over deze A-Patch, of de verkooppunten, dan kun je mij een privebericht sturen!

----------


## Boreas

Dryshield.nl 

sorry

----------


## Leen81

Hoi Allemaal,

Ben blij dat ik op deze site terecht gekomen ben... de positieve reacties op bepaalde producten geven me een beetje hoop.
Ik heb veel last van zweten in de oksels. 
Ik draag meestal zwart omdat je het daar het minst de natte kringen ziet.
Ik zou graag grijs of kleur dragen maar daar zie je de kringen vanaf een km afstand!
Ik ben niet zwaarlijvig of zo. Ik heb ook alleen maar last van okselzweet. Geen zweetvoeten of klamme handen...

Als andere mensen nog met lange mouwen lopen loop ik al lang met een t-shirt en nog zweet ik onder mijn armen. Deo is dan ook mijn beste vriend. Neem altijd deo mee waar ik ook naar toe ga. Heb geen last van de geur enkel de enorme grote natte vlekke.

Enorm vervelend! :Frown:  
Wat helpt nu het best.
Lees van sommige dingen dat je die enkele malen per week moet smeren...
Heb je dan ook nog een deo nodig? Zo niet, heb je dan geen last van geurtjes?

Hopelijk kan iemand me helpen

Groetjes en al vast bedankt 
Leen

----------


## Boreas

Hai Leen,

Ik heb ook vaak last van overmatig zweten en gebruikte veel zalfjes en al dat soort dingen maar het hielp na een tijd niet meer en toen ben ik begonnen met het dragen van okselbeschermers... Heb je dat al keer geprobeerd?

Groeten,

Boreas

----------


## Leen81

Hoi Boreas,

Nee die heb ik nog niet geprobeerd. Zou liever de oorzaak aanpakken...
Want waar blijf je met die okselbeschermers bij een open t-shirt?
Gebruik momenteel Dove invisible dry (product van het jaar) ...
De natte kringen in t-shirt zijn kleiner maar nog steeds niet helemaal droog.
Dus nog steeds zwarte t-shirts
Hoop het te kunnen oplossen.
Waar kan je van die okselbeschermers halen?
Alvast bedankt voor de reactie

Groetjes

----------


## Boreas

Ik bestel ze altijd op Dryshield.nl en bij de drogisterij DA kun je ze ook halen heb ik gehoord !!

Ik begrijp dat je de oorzaak wil aanpakken maar denk dat je hier zeker een goede oplossing mee hebt gevonden op korte termijn toch?

----------


## Boreas

Leen heb je even naar de site gekeken ?

----------


## Leen81

Hoi Boreas,

Ja, ik heb gekeken en ga het er maar op wagen...
Ben tevreden over deo die ik nu heb.
Maar als ik me een beetje opjaag dan komen de kringen alweer tevoorschijn  :Mad:  
Misschien dat ik daar de winter wel mee doorkom. Ik laat het je in alle geval weten hoe het verder verloopt.
Heb ook odorex gevonden in de winkel weet niet wat ik daar van moet verwachten. Sommige zijn er blij mee, andere krabben zich kapot van de jeuk...
In alle geval al ne dikke mercie voor je tips!

Groetjes uit België! :Smile:

----------


## Sannie-san

Hallo,

Ook ik heb last van overmatig zweten. Ik heb er sinds mijn 19e last van! (ben 22 nu) Ook ik heb al veel dingen er voor gebruikt, maar niks helpt. Syneo 5, Alcl3 (alleen op reccept verkrijgbaar) Ik zie en hoor dat veel mensen tevreden zijn met botox. Maar je krijgt het niet vergoed en moet het dus uit je eigen zak betalen. Maar het is zo ontzettend duur? Ik dacht echt dat ik de enige was, met overmatig zweten. En eigenlijk heb ik er voornamelijk last van als ik ergens ben, waar ik me niet echt op me gemak voel? Terwijl ik eigenlijk geen reden heb om me niet op mijn gemak te voelen! Ben van mezelf heel spontaan. Alleen merk ik hoe langer, hoe erger het wordt. Eerts was het alleen onder mn okels, nu dus ook mn voeten, handen, gezicht en zelfs op mn rug! Dit begint echt mijn sociaal leven te lijden, kan er zo depressief van worden!  :Frown:  Begin langzamerhand, maar zeker minder (leuke dingen) te doen, vanwege het overmatig zweten. Das toch niet normaal? Ik wil ook net als ieder mens, leuke dingen doen met mijn vrienden enzovoorts. Ik begin zelf te denken dat het misschien psygiesh (hoe je het ook schrijft) is? Weet me geen raad meer!

----------


## Boreas

> Hoi Boreas,
> 
> Ja, ik heb gekeken en ga het er maar op wagen...
> Ben tevreden over deo die ik nu heb.
> Maar als ik me een beetje opjaag dan komen de kringen alweer tevoorschijn  
> Misschien dat ik daar de winter wel mee doorkom. Ik laat het je in alle geval weten hoe het verder verloopt.
> Heb ook odorex gevonden in de winkel weet niet wat ik daar van moet verwachten. Sommige zijn er blij mee, andere krabben zich kapot van de jeuk...
> In alle geval al ne dikke mercie voor je tips!
> 
> Groetjes uit België!




No prob !!!

----------


## Leen81

Hoi,

Ik heb er ook last van!! Tis misschien maar een kleine troost maar je bent echt niet alleen. Ik ben voorlopig een beetje geholpen met een deo van Dove (product van het jaar...) maar als ik echt zenuwachtig word of het is stikheet heb ik nog kringen. Maar niet zo groot meer als eerst.
Boreas raade me de okselbeschermers aan...
Heb ze besteld maar ze zijn nog ni geleverd.
Volhoude he! Ik hou me vast aan de gedachte dat ik er ooit vanaf ben...
Moet toch? 
Groetjes
Leen

----------


## Sannie-san

Ik heb gemerkt, dat ik niet alleen ben. Alleen volhouden is zo moeilijk..aangezien het steeds erger wordt en op meerdere plaatsen voorkomt! :Frown:  moet weer eens afspraak met de dokter maken. Voor eventuele verdere opties. Waar ik nog meer van baal, is dat het mn sociaal leven begint te beheersen!

----------


## matthea

Ik heb er ook best last van en moet altijd goed denken aan wat ik aantrek omdat het anders heel zichtbaar kan zijn. MAAR, LET OP:

ALUMINIUM CHLOORHYDRAAT zit in de Nivea Deodorant sensitivezonder alcohol en ook inderdaad in de Dove Deodorant Silkdry (gouden dop), niet in Dove fresh touch. Onlangs woonde ik een seminarie bij over borstkanker.Tijdens het vraag/antwoord moment vroeg ik waarom de okselde meest frequente plaats was voor de ontwikkeling vanborstkanker. Mijn vraag kon toen niet beantwoord worden, maar onlangsontving ik post waarin ik het antwoord op mijn vraaggevonden heb en dat ik graag met jullie allen zou willendelen. 

De hoofdoorzaak voor borstkanker is het gebruik vanANTI-TRANSPIRANTEN. De meeste producten op de markt zijn eencombinatie van anti-transpiranten en deodoranten. Deodoranten zijn onschadelijk. Kijk a.u.b. de samenstelling van je producten thuis na!Indien zij ALUMINIUM CHLOORHYDRAAT bevatten, GOOI ZE DAN ONMIDDELLIJK WEG! (zelfs onder de naam van deodorant). O.aRexona en Dove deodorant)... 
Probeer andere merken te gebruiken die dit bestanddeel niet bevatten. De reden is simpel:slechts enkele delen van ons lichaam zijn in staat toxischestoffen te elimineren, zijnde: de knieholtes, achter de oren, tussen de benen en de oksels. 

Deze toxische stoffenworden uitgestoten onder de vorm van zweet. Anti-transpiranten verhinderen het zweten. De toxischestoffen verdwijnen niet uit het lichaam, maar wordenopgestapeld in de lymfeklieren onder de armen. De oorsprongvan de meeste borstkankers is in deze bovenzone van de borstte vinden. Mannen zijn minder gevoelig aan de ontwikkelingvan dit type ziekte. Zelfs al gebruiken zeanti-transpiranten, blijven deze op de Okselharen kleven en dringen ze niet onmiddellijk in de huid. Vrouwen die anti-transpirant gebruiken vlak na het ontharen hebben nog meer risico omdat via de kleine wondjes de chemische stoffen nog sneller het lichaam binnendringen.

Ik raad aan om speciale bandjes aan te schaffen (soort maandverbandjes) ze zijn overal te bestellen op internet en niet duur, je ziet er niets van. Er zijn ook speciale BH's die dit soort bandjes vasthouden onder de oksels. Kleren schoon en geen zweetplekken en toch je stoffen kwijt.

Sorry voor het lange verhaal.

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Matthea,

Bedankt voor je verhaal!!
Ik vond het zéér interessant...heb gelijk al mijn deo's nagekeken en kon de meeste weggooien(nivea,narta)omdat ze aluminium chloorhydraat bevatten!!!
Enkel mijn deo's van FA hebben dat bestanddeel niet op hun ingredienten-lijst staan!

Ik gebruik nu enkel nog die FA-deo en in mijn tas zit deo-compact van bodysol(apotheek)omdat mijn apotheekster mij verzekerde dat die aluminium chloorhydraat daar niet inzit!

Als je nog eens zo interessant nieuws hebt;zeker posten!!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## bertvisser

Hallo,

Voor uitgebreide informatie over het onderwerp overmatig zweten,
verwijs ik u graag door naar de volgende website: http://zweet.startpagina.nl

----------


## snipper

Hoi Matthea,

Dat verhaal over deodorant en borstkanker is een broodje-aapverhaal.. De kwf kankerbestrijding zegt dat er GEEN bewijzen zijn gevonden dat wat voor deodorant dan ook borstkanker zou kunnen veroorzaken.

Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Je hebt gelijk Snippertje,maar ik neem toch liever het zekerste voor het onzekere...liever een deo zonder die stoffen!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## matthea

beste Snipper,

Begrijp me niet verkeerd Snipper maar het is echt geen broodje aap verhaal. Natuurlijk is het geen feit dat je borstkanker krijgt maar als borstkanker in de fam. voorkomt is het zeker van belang dat je hier mee oppast. Ik weet niet of je contact hebt gehad met de kwf maar ik heb direct contact met ze opgenomen en gevraagd of ze hier digitaal informatie over willen verzenden. Zodra ik dat heb ontvangen zal ik het plaatsen voor jullie.

Ik heb het puur informatief voor jullie geplaatst en doe er natuurlijk mee wat je wilt, niet om paniek te zaaien alleen is het beter voorkomen dan genezen. Maar mag ik je wel bedanken als je wel contact met ze gehad hebt want dan brengen ze tegenstrijdige berichten en dat kan natuurlijk ook niet.

Groetjes,
Mathhea

----------


## snipper

Hoi Matthea,

Ik ben erg benieuwd naar je informatie van de kwf. Het enige wat ik op hun website kon vinden was namelijk dit:

_Sinds 2004 verschijnen berichten in de media en in rondzend e-mails dat deodorant borstkanker kan veroorzaken. KWF Kankerbestrijding beantwoordt hierover wekelijks tientallen e-mails en telefoontjes. Het gaat om berichten naar aanleiding van onderzoeken van o.a. Darbre (2004). In deze onderzoeken wordt gezegd dat bestanddelen als parabenen en aluminium chloorhydraat, schadelijk kunnen zijn en zelfs borstkanker kunnen veroorzaken. Deze berichten zijn niet juist. 

Er is geen relatie gevonden tussen het gebruik van deodorant / anti-transpirant en borstkanker, ook als de oksel onthaard is. Zowel de American Cancer Society als het Amerikaanse National Cancer Institute hebben dit geconcludeerd. Deodorant en anti-transpirant kunnen dus veilig worden gebruikt.

Parabenen
Verwarring over het verband tussen deodorants / anti-transpirants die parabenen bevatten en borstkanker, komt mogelijk voort uit het feit dat parabenen een soortgelijke werking als oestrogenen lijken te hebben. Van oestrogenen is een verband met borstkanker bekend.

In het onderzoek van Darbre wordt gemeld dat kleine hoeveelheden parabenen zijn gevonden in monsters van borstkankertumoren. Deze parabenen zouden afkomstig zijn van deodorants. 

Onwaarschijnlijk
Het is echter zeer onwaarschijnlijk dat parabenen die op de huid worden aangebracht via cosmetica het borstweefsel kunnen bereiken. Een oorzakelijk verband tussen parabenen en borstkanker kan niet worden aangetoond.

Bovendien heeft uitgebreid wetenschappelijk onderzoek aangetoond dat parabenen veilig zijn voor mens en milieu. Het gebruik van parabenen als conserveringsmiddel voor cosmetica en andere productgroepen is goedgekeurd door de Europese Commissie._

----------


## matthea

Beste Snipper en alle andere lezers,

Ik moet bij deze mijn verontschuldiging aanbieden. Ik ben er zelf ook ingetrapt in de berichten dat anti transpiranten niet goed voor je zijn en eventueel kanker kunnen verzoorzaken. Ik ben normaal met dit soort berichten heel erg voorzichtig maar heb niet voldoende onderzoek gedaan.

Ik was in de veronderstelling dat de berichten die ik heb ontvangen van een betrouwbare bron kwamen. Nu ik door Snipper erop werd gewezen dat dit onzin was heb ik direct contact opgenomen met mijn eigen bron en het bleek dat deze mij niet kon vertellen waar de betreffende feiten gevonden konden worden. Sorry dus voor alle eerdere berichten die ik heb geplaatst, het blijkt niet op feiten gebasseerd.

Snipper bedankt dat je me hierop hebt gewezen ik ben er zelf echt een beetje boos over maar vervelender vind ik dat ik andere probeerde te overtuigen van hun ongelijk.

Iedereen een prettige jaarwisseling,
Matthea

----------


## snipper

Hoi Matthea,

Is niet erg hoor. Soms weet je toch niet meer wat je nou moet geloven.
En als er eenmaal iets is bewezen, wordt er later soms toch weer bewezen dat het anders is. Dus....  :Confused:  

Groetjes

----------


## poipoi

weet iemand waar syneo 5 verkrijgbaar is in belgie??

----------


## Fab

Hee! het klinkt misschien SUPER stom. maar bij shirtjes waarbij het kan; inleg kruisjes! het werkt echt super erg!

----------


## Agnes574

Dat is idd ook wel een goede tip!!
maar voelt dat niet vervelend aan???

----------


## Fab

Jawel, wel een beetje. in het begin voel je het. maar in de middag ong, voel je er niks meer van!
zweten voel je ook en dat is een vervelender gevoel, niet? :Wink:

----------


## [email protected]

> Hallo,
> 
> Al zo lang ik me kan herinneren heb ik last van overmatig zweten. Vooral mijn handen, voeten en oksels. Ik heb al veel gelezen op andere forums maar daar gaat het vooral over zweethanden en niet de rest van het lichaam. 
> Vaak is het zo erg dat mijn handen/voeten/oksels kletsnat zijn (geen stinkzweetvoeten maar gewoon nat). Het komt in allerlei situaties voor, dus niet alleen bij contact met anderen. Komt het iemand bekend voor of heeft er iemand tips??


Beste Hannah,
Zelfde probleem jaren gehad, heb via via odaban ontdekt en probleem is volledig verholpen. Het middel werkt op vrijwel alle plaatsen. In Nederland wordt het geleverd door sweat-guide.nl Het proberen waard
Groeten, Jaap

----------


## GE1986

Hallo.

Ligt deze site nu stil of? Ik merk dat er weinig reacties zijn geplaatst over het onderwerp zweten de laatste tijd. Tijd voor nieuwe reacties dus  :Wink: 
Ik ben een meisje van 22 jaar en zweet nu 2 jaar heftig in mn handen en onder mn R oksel, daarvoor ook altijd wel last gehad van natte handen. Maar lijkt wel of het extremer wordt. Naar de huisarts geweest; natriumchlooride of zoiets gekregen, maken je handen kapot en zweet komt er zo weer doorheen. Dus na 3 kwart jaar weer naar de huisarts geweest, toen doorgestuurd naar de longarts, die stelde een OPERATIE...voor.
Dus tsja...moeilijke beslissing maar weinig keus als je het mij vraagt. Dus ik heb de knoop doorgehakt en ga het doen. Sta al op de opname lijst, nu nog een wachttijd van 3 mnd!
Heeft 1 van jullie nog tips voor mij, moet ik deze operatie doen??? Iemand ervaring???


Groetjes Geeke

----------


## [email protected]

Hoi Geeke,

Met name zweten van handen is met aluchloride slecht op te lossen. Zeer veel resultaat bij handen wordt bereikt met iontoforese. Ik pas dit regelmatig toe bij patienten (in mijn fysiotherapie praktijk) met meestal 100% succes. Vreemd dat jouw arts niet eerst dit heeft geprobeerd, ik krijg zeer veel patienten doorgestuurd om dit te proberen. Voordeel is dat je bij iontoforese ( is een electrisch stroompje wat via water loopt en ook thuis toepasbaar is) niet last hebt van zgn compensatoir zweten wat bij een sympathectomie wel regelmatig voorkomt.

Veel info vind je op www.sweat-guide.nl

groet
jp

----------


## GE1986

Hee JP,

Fijn dat dit toch nog iemand leest!
Weet inderdaad van het bestaan van iontoforese af, heb ik ook wel even kort met de
huisarts besproken. In elk geval ik vertelde hem wat ik had gelezen op internet en vroeg hem wat ik het beste kon doen. Maar mijn zweethanden zijn erg extreem en ook altijd koud en ik moet veel met mensen werken (ben zelf doktersassistente) dus ik wil voor het definitieve gaan en hij adviseerde dat ook, de longarts trouwens ook. Dus ja dan ga je daar al gauw in mee. Maar zie mezelf ook nog niet in zo'n bak zitten met mn handen, want daar kom je dan toch nooit meer vanaf? En daarmee zijn mn oksels ook nog niet opgelost? Heb jij zelf ook last van zweethanden/oksels? En wat heeft jou goed geholpen dan? In elk geval erg bedankt voor je reactie!

Groetjes Geeke

----------


## [email protected]

Hoi,
Ikzelf was een heftige okselzweter en ben geopereerd ( okselcurettage in Duitsland). Ik vond de risico's voor een sympathectomie te groot.

Ik ben er ook definitief vanaf. Door het fenomeen zweten ben ik in alle literatuur gedoken want ik besefte me in welke mate dit een sociale handicap kan geven. Werkte inmiddels als adviseur mee voor een tv programma over overmatig zweten en ben sweat-guide gestart.

Wat betreft je oksels: ja je gecombineerd iontoforese gebruiken ook voor oksels. Maar je hebt gelijk deze therapie blijft terugkomen. Als de operatie slaagt ben je er voorgoed vanaf. Laat je alleen goed voorlichten of ze zowel oksel als handen in ene male kunnen aanpakken.

Groet
JP

----------


## GE1986

Hoi JP, 

Kijk interessant om te horen. Je hebt je laten opereren in Duitsland?
Was dat niet risico vol? Ik moet zeggen dat ik het ook bijzonder spannend vindt hoor en de meeste mensen tegen wie ik het vertel schrikken ook behoorlijk. Het is natuurlijk ook best een ingreep, maar zo doorgaan heeft ook geen zin! Maar zal me zeker goed voor laten lichten, heb volgende week een afspr. met de anesthesist en zorg dat ik de belangerijkste vragen op papier heb. Ik zal sowieso wel even laten weten hoe het me vergaan is en hoe de operatie in maart zal verlopen.
Is denk ik wel interessant voor de zwetertjes onder ons  :Wink: 

Groetjes

----------


## GE1986

Beste zwetertjes,

Hier het verslag zoals beloofd van mijn operatie:
Op vrijdag 6 febr werd ik gebeld, dat ik de maandag erop 9 febr geopereerd kon worden of het uitkwam....!! Jeetje...schrok me wild hier had ik nog niet op gerekend, dacht dat ik ergens eind maart aan de beurt zou komen. Maar goed even slikken en daar stond ik dan de bewuste maandag voor het ziekenhuis met mijn tasje.
Moest er om 10.30u zijn en ben uiteindelijk om 13.00u geholpen. Alles is goed gegaan gelukkig geen klaplong of een hangoog gekregen  :Wink:  1 nachtje gebleven en de volgende morgen weer naar huis. Al met al ging de ingreep snel en had weinig tijd van tevoren om erover na te denken. Maar nu ik het achteraf bekijk is het eigenlijk een hele stap geweest en weet niet of ik het wel weer zou doen. Heb namelijk veel pijn gehad, nu nog en een drukkend gevoel op de borst/ benauwd. Heeft iemand hier trouwens ervaring mee?
Vooral veel last van stekende/brandende pijnen tussen de schouderbladen en bij de wondjes. De wondjes zien er trouwens goed uit, alleen zijn het 2! sneetjes onder elke oksel, nou ja meer aan de zijkant van je borsten... :Frown:  dus dat was wel even een tegenvaller. Maar goed het probleem waar het om ging is wel opgelost: DROGE handen  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Mn oksels zijn nog steeds wel wat vochtig maar volgens mij krijg ik geen zweetkringen meer in mn shirts, even afwachten nog  :Wink:  Heb 23 febr weer een controle afspr. Ben nu bijna 1,5 wk thuis van mijn werk en probeer eind van deze week weer te beginnen. Al met al nog een hele operatie mensen!! 
Laat over een tijdje anders nog wel even horen hoe het dan gaat.

Groetjes,
Geeke

----------


## Nadiieh

> BOTOX , Botox onder je oksels en je hebt 5 tot 6 maanden geen druppeltje zweet.
> Ik had er ook altijd last van tot mijn arts e hierop attendeerde, nooit aan gedacht.
> Nu kan ik niet meer zonder. Ga om de 8 maanden (blijft nu steeds langer weg) Naar de kliniek in Breda. Fijn is het niet, maar het is me mijn droge t shirts dubbel en dwars waard.


Hallo,

Ik ga morgen naar de dokter voor dit probleem.
Ook ik heb echt alles geprobeerd maar vaak maar met 2 dagen resultaat of soms helemaal niets!!
Graag zal ik ook botox willen want ik ben al die middeltjes wel zat.
Maar hoe moet ik dat voorleggen aan de dokter en krijg je het vergoed? zo nee hoeveel kost het dan ongeveer??

----------


## Agnes574

Ik gebruik nu de deo-créme van Louis Widmer (apotheek 9,90 euro).
S'morgens en s'avonds gebruiken en in mijn geval: meteen verlost van de grote natte plekken op mijn kleding onder mijn oksels...zelfs voor mijn voeten helpt het erg goed 
Ik ben een blij en 'droog' mens 
__________________

----------


## 12dry

Hallo,

Graag zou ik jullie aandacht willen voor het volgende; ik ben op zoek naar mensen die last hebben van zowel lichte als zware transpiratie en graag samples van onze producte willen ontvangen. Ik ben werkzaam bij 1-2 dry en wij hebben een aantal producten die bijna in alle drogisteren in NL worden verkocht en 16 andere landen. 

Het gaat om de volgende producten:

Onze 100% natuurlijke deodorant is aangenaam zacht voor de gevoelige okselhuid en daardoor zeer gebruiksvriendelijk. Voor haar en hem. Als extraatje hebben we rijstpoeder toegevoegd dat helpt transpiratievocht te absorberen. 

1-2DRY anti transparant / deodorant; heeft een uitgebalanceerde samenstelling waardoor de werking optimaal is. Het gaat (overmatige) transpiratie tegen, voorkomt transpiratiegeur en voelt heerlijk zacht aan. Een zeer gebruiksvriendelijk product voor een droge, zachte en frisse okselhuid. 

Okselpads; voorkomt transpiratievlekken onder de oksels in je kleding.

Wij komen met 2 nieuwe deodoranten op de markt die hierboven genoemd worden en die willen wij graag laten testen door onze doelgroep. Wat betekend dat jullie in onze panel komen en je persoonlijke ervaringen met onze producten deelt. 

Mochten jullie vragen hebben mail mij naar [email protected]

Mvg,
Shanna

----------


## Holly

Ik heb al zeer lang hyperhidrosis. Startte onder de oksels, breidde uit naar handen en voeten, rug, nek en toen ook nog het gezicht en de hoofdhuid. Ben begonnen met iontoforese voor de handen en voeten, uiteindelijk Odaban voor de oksels.
Nu slik ik Oxybutinine en dat werkt voor mij over het gehele lichaam. Voor mij voelt het als een wonder.
Het is een middel dat gebruikt wordt bij blaasproblemen, een bijwerking is echter het verminderen van transpiratie.
Het wordt al vaker voorgeschreven door huisartsen en dermatologen.
Voor mij dè oplossing!

----------


## Rochelle

Ik transpireerde heel erg al was ik soms niet zenuwachtig al was ik maar in de buurt bij anderen mensen en ik zweette al, waardoor ik echt geen leuke kleuren shirtjes aan deed.
Nu heb ik uit gevonden dat syneo5 echt goed helpt het is echter wel 18 euro maar je kan er zeker 6 maanden mee doen, Ik zweet nu echt helemaal niet meer
Syneo5 is echt een goeie keuze gewoon bij kruidvat verkrijgbaar!

----------


## laury

hoooi,

ik ben een meisje van 14. ik fiets elke dag maar 5 minuten naar school. als ik dan op school aankom, is heel mijn rug nat en ook mijn oksels. heel de dag blijf ik er dan last van houden. ik schaam me er zo voor. ik heb ook de odorex depper, maar bij mij werkt hij niet zo goed. ik heb alleen dat ik niets meer van het zweet ruik, maar eigenlijk blijft het aantal zweet hetzelfde. nu nog meer zweet ivm de zomer. ik mag natuurlijk nog geen botox. dus... ik hoop dat iemand toch nog een goede tip vor mij heeft.
alvast bedankt,

groetjes

----------


## xcharis

> Wat ik heb laten doen is botox inspuitingen in mijn oksels en dan blijft het zweet effectief een maand of drie (afhankelijk van de persoon) weg. Ik ben er heel tevreden van !


haihai, ik ben 14 jaar. 
heb nu al 2 jaar last van overmatig zweten. 
op school heb ik er erg last van, maar ook als ik ga dansen.
niet omdat ik het warm heb, maar inspanningen denk ik.
ik ben naar de dokter geweest, heb een depmiddel gekregen (helpt niet). 
En ben doorgestuurd naar de dermatoloog. 
die zegt botox, of een behandeling.
nu wil ik botox gaan doen, maar ik ben nog maar 14 jaar en dus in de puberteit. 
Wat raad jij mij aan? doet het pijn? 

Groetjes

----------


## christel1

Moest ik van jou zijn ik zou toch nog even wachten met botox, je bent nog jong en waarschijnlijk zijn je hormonen nog volledig van de kaart. Misschien een deo dry gebruiken met zo'n wit poeder en daarna een andere deo gebruiken en okselhaar scheren maar dat doen de meeste meiden wel en nu ook meer en meer jongens. Natuurlijk als je overmatig zweet is dat niet leuk maar heb het ook een tijdje gehad, ik was wel een pak ouder en het is over gegaan hoor, niet panikeren...

----------


## sietske763

het blijkt dus helemaal niet goed te zijn om je zweetklieren onder de oksel ""dicht te sprayen""
de transpiratie moet toch ergens uit(volgens schoonheidsspecialiste)dus moet je een produkt hebben wat de bacterieen uitschakelt,
ik heb creme van de specialiste meegenomen,
deoleen werkt een beetje op dezelfde wijze,
bij dit soort middelen zweet je wel, maar je ruikt totaal niets.

bij overmatig zweten door de overgang, spuit ik ook deoleen onder mn borsten ed.

----------


## sietske763

salie, vermindert ook het transpireren, wel de goede dosering slikken!

----------


## Humanbody

Bedankt voor de tips allemaal!  :Smile:

----------


## witkop

Ik gebruik sinds kort syneo 5,een keer per 5 dagen,spuit het ook op handen en voeten,niet alleen onder de oksels,en verhipt,dat werkt

----------


## Robin1986

Ik ben nieuw op deze pagina dus... Ff voorstellen...
Mijn naam is Robin, woon in Limburg en ben 25 jaar. 
Ik transpireer overmatig en heb hier al last van sinds de pubertijd. Eigenlijk over mijn hele lichaam maar heb vooral last van mijn voeten, oksels en mijn gelaat...
Hierdoor voel ik me heel onzeker. Het is net of iedereen altijd overal naar je kijkt of hier last van heeft... 
Op school en op werk weet je dat de reuk na een uurtje in de kamer hangt en dat het van jou af komt... Vreselijk! Tijdens les wisseling of verandering van dienst lijkt het alsof iedereen je aan kijkt... Dag in dag uit... Echt een KUT gevoel waar je helaas niets aan kan doen... Behalve inspanning vermijden :S
Opzich ben ik een heel sociaal persoon maar ben tegenwoordig bang om dicht bij mensen te komen, bang voor opmerkingen of dat anderen me ruiken... 
Daar bovenop werk ik ook nog in de zorg, een sector waar ik heel graag werk, maar waar het ook heel belangrijk is om er verzorgd bij te lopen....
Dit heeft me zelfs een stage gekost. Mijn begeleidster gooide het op persoonlijke verzorging: 'Hoe moest ik voor andere mensen leren zorgen als ik niet eens voor mezelf kan zorgen?' Kutwijf... 
Ik voel me heel depri hierdoor... Geen zin meer om de deur uit te gaan of om stap te gaan om mezelf te behoeden van confrontaties en ellende...
Het beinvloed mijn leven... Ik ben niet de persoon die ik wil zijn. 
Ook relaties zijn hierdoor stuk gelopen... Bij intimiteit was het heel confronterend. Om nog maar te zwijgen over de lucht die hierbij gepaard gaat... Je zet gewoon je eigen val, en je wacht op reactie van je 'partner'...
Opzich ben ik geen lelijkerd, maar door deze afwijking wil ik mezelf ellende en genante momenten besparen en doe ik me liever geen moeite...
Ik koop tegenwoordig mijn schoenen via internet om genante situaties te voorkomen in schoenen- of sportwinkels...
Ik ben blij dat ik nu een forum heb gevonden met andere lotgenoten... Niemand weet waarom de een meer zweet als de ander en ik heb ook niet echt een goede oplossing gevonden... Je komt in een sociaal isolement terecht en bij elke inspanning die je verricht, hou je er rekening mee dat het zweten los kan barsten, zoals met sporten of actief bezig zijn met de doelgroep... 
Tijdens het werk drupt het van mn hoofd, en een onfrisse lucht onder mijn oksels en voeten, door de schoenen heen nota bene!
Op een of andere manier heb je zo ook minder kansen in het leven. Bij sollicitaties etc....
Sta je gewoon al 2-0 achter op 'gewone' mensen... Dat moet je dan maar zien maken door je geweldige karakter...
Ik baal hier heel erg van en vraag me af hoe ik hier van af kom. Het zou mijn leven een stuk aangenamer maken... 
Ik wil graag in contact komen met lotgenoten en praten hoe zij met deze 'afwijking' omgaan...
Ik vraag me af met botox-toestanden of dat ook gedaan wordt in Limburg en of het vergoed wordt door CZ... Hetzelfde verhaal met pilletjes... Alle huis- tuin en keukenmiddeltjes helpen helaas niet...
En geld is net schaamhaar: Het groeit niet op mijn rug... :P

Robin

----------


## christel1

Ik heb al heel veel goeds gezien op tv over die botox inspuitingen, zeker onder de armen dus ik zou toch eens informeren over de kostprijs en of het in jouw geval niet terugbetaald wordt door de zorgkas of mutualiteit want het is niet voor een schoonheidskuur maar wel voor een ziekte. 
Voor je voeten, kan je niet bij een dermatoloog terecht die je iets kan geven om de reuk weg te krijgen ? Er bestaan ook korreltjes om in je schoenen te doen, maar ik weet echt de naam niet meer, vraag het eens aan je apotheek. 
Elke dag afwisselen van schoenen en sokken in katoen is aan te raden, liefst lederen schoenen van binnen en van buiten want sportschoenen maakt het alleen maar erger en als je thuis bent direct schoenen en sokken uit en op je blote voeten lopen. 
Wat jij hebt is hyperhydrosis en daar bestaan wel behandelingen voor, zelfs operaties waarbij ze de zenuwknobbel die het overmatig zweten naar de oksels toe gaan doorknippen met meestal een heel goed resultaat. Voor je voeten kan je dan misschien botox injecties krijgen. En ik geloof je echt dat het heel onaangenaam moet zijn als je zoiets hebt. 
Er bestaat bij de apotheek ook zoiets als een roller die je onder je armen moet doen en die de zweetafzetting vermindert, ik dacht op basis van zink of zo maar weet ook de naam niet meer en bij mij heeft het wel geholpen toen mijn hormoonhuishouding in de war lag na de bevalling van mijn dochter en ik mocht me douchen zoveel ik wou, ik bleef stinken naar het zweet. 
Veel succes bij je zoektocht, ik ga nog eens wat opzoeken voor jou op internet qua behandelingen en producten enzo dus ik zal hier nog wel op antwoorden. 
mvg 
Christel1

----------


## Robin1986

Hey Christel,
bedankt voor je mailtje en je tips... Blij om met iemand te praten die wél weet hoe het is...
Mijn ervaringen zijn dat je van de huisarts een doorverwijzing krijgt voor het ziekenhuis en dan krijg je 1 gratis consult... Ik moet even kijken bij mijn verzerkering wat vergoed word en hoe veel van dit bedrag. Ik vind het niet erg om er voor te betalen, want ik wil hier graag van af, maar er zijn natuurlijk grenzen. Ook ben ik bang dat het terug zal keren, wat je ook vaak hoort. Dan zou alle moeite voor niks zijn...
Bedankt over je tips over schoeisel. Ik draag indd lederen heren schoenen wat de boel redelijk beperkt. Sneakers heb ik inderdaad op gegeven. Over het verhaaltje over blote voeten: Het is zó erg dat ik uit glij over mijn eigen voeten op de laminaat. Schone sokken na een werkdag en de crocs aan is mijn oplossing. En in gezelschap trek ik ze helemaal niet uit...
Ik wil het liefst een drastische, radicale behandeling, maar die krijg je dus niet zo maar. Je moet de artsen zien te overtuigen hoe erg de situatie is...
Ik vraag me ook af of dit in Limburg gedaan word, ivm reizen enz...
Hardstikke bedankt voor je reactie en tips, hopelijk hoor ik gauw van je...
Robin

----------


## Robin1986

PS: Bij mijn leren schoenen wordt het probleem wel minder, maar heb wel al na een maandje of zo de schoenzolen beschimmeld en broos, echt te gek voor woorden...
Robin

----------


## Muizebeer

Hey,

Ik heb hier een paar goede dingen gelezen over odorex extra dry.
Ik ben meteen naar het kruitvat gerent om de lotion te kopen!
Ik heb hetngisteren voor het eerst op gedaan en ben er vandaag mee naar school gegaan.
Het had helaas minder succes dan ik had gehoopt! Het heeft het zweten enkel wat vermindert maar de geur is helemaal weg!
Heeft iemand nog andere tips? Het mag niet al te duur zijn

Groeten

----------


## janbloem

overmatig zweten heeft een oorzaak
het is geen op zich staande kwaal maar een symptoom
als je de oorzaak niet opspoort dan kan je blijven dweilen
met de kraan open.
In de Chinese geneeskunde worden in een dergelijk geval de nieren
behandeld met kruiden preparaat.
Botox onder de oksels is geen oplossing het is zelfde als het oppompen van een lekke band.

----------


## witkop

Ik gebruik w 5
Dat helpt inderdaad 5 dagen
En botox onder je oksels,dat word als het op aanvraag van je huisarts gebeurd,ergoed

----------


## Elisabeth9

Muizebeer: Het produkt waar je over vertelt vindt ik persoonlijk "wel" een goed produkt en ik heb het veel gebruikt in mijn jongere jaren.. (Odorex extra dry)..wel is het zo dat je niet na 1 keer al kunt beoordelen wat het met je doet wat de transpiratie betreft...ik heb het "nu" nog altijd in huis....je moet het in het begin 2 tot 3x in de week opdoen/gebruiken...ik maakte mijn oksel eerst schoon met water en zeep, daarna het produkt onder je oksel aanbrengen met je vingers of een dunne wattenpad die je eerst iets vochtig maakt alvorens de lotion opgedaan wordt anders zuigt de pad het produkt op en het moet immers onder de oksel komen.. :Wink:  ik deed het om de dag..'s avonds laat voor het naar bed gaan...laat het dan even opdrogen en dan pas je nachtgoed aan...niet teveel en niet te weinig opdoen, dat moet je even aanzien...je oksel droogt er van uit...de dag erna weer goed wassen met wat water en zeep en daarna kun je eventueel een milde deodorant gebruiken of talkpoeder, dat is ook lekker....de talkpoeder is heel goed te gebruiken voor vrouwen die gaan zweten in de zomer onder hun borsten of op welke plek dan ook...je hebt talkpoeder zonder parfum, dit wordt gebruikt door vrouwen die borskanker hebben, maar je hebt ook andere lekkere talkpoeders...ook lekker in je sokken....

een produkt van transpiratie kun je wel een beetje vergelijken met medicijnen...de ene persoon helpt een paracetamol, en een ander heeft liever ibruprofen, en bij ernstige pijn morfine, begrijp je wat ik bedoel? ....dan is het goed...succes voor iedereen met zijn of haar produkten tegen overmatige transpiratie..besef wel dat jongeren veel meer kunnen transpireren in hun jonge leven en dat het later weer hersteld...voor ernstige zaken moet je de dokter bezoeken...vrouwen die in de overgang zitten kunnen eveneens het heel erg warm hebben, maar dat is weer een ander verhaal...Sterkte....er is anno 2013 keuze genoeg, uitproberen maar..... :Wink: 
Groeten van Elisa

----------


## sietske763

ik heb echt een heel goed middel.....zit me net rot te zoeken, maar kan t flesje niet vinden,
zo goed is het dus dat je het maar zelden nodig hebt en dus je flesje kwijt raakt

----------


## sietske763

en de dagen/weken tussendoor spuit ik een parfumpje onder mn oksels voor de lekkere geur.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Hallo chaootje... :Stick Out Tongue:  nog maar eens zoeken meid, je maakt mij nu nieuwsgierig...ik wil het wel graag weten...je weet wie het zegt he? hahahahahaha...toedelidoki.... :Wink: 
doegieeeeeeeee fijne okselfrisse dag.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## edwin370

Beste Hannah, De BESTE tip die ik je kan geven is deze. kijk op mijn website. http://zalftegentranspiratie.jimdo.com

Of google ILAZPO

Mvg Edwin 370

----------


## Lisa0211

Middel tegen overmatig zweten - http://shytobuy.nl

----------

